# Ubuntu 11.04 boot problem



## laura450 (Apr 27, 2011)

I recently upgraded to Ubuntu 11.04 from earlier version of Ubuntu, which now seriously regretting! Switched back to Gnome already but having booting issues. Since upgrade, my system won't boot, just sits there with a black screen, I have to hold down the power button to switch it off, upon pressing again to start up, comes up with other options (e.g starting in recovery mode) the only option that works is to select 'previous versions of linux'. Then it loads 11.04 fine. 

Not an urgent issue but just kind of annoying, any suggestions?


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Hi Laura, problems like this are annoying. I have also downloaded Ubuntu 11.04 but not installed it yet. The main difference is that the desktop is now "Unity" not Gnome desktop.
Any text on your "black screen", if you press Escape do you see any boot messages?

The previous version of linux will be loading your old kernel, or your old system. If your
data is accessible, e.g. your music files, work, images etc then save these on a CD.

It is not possible to downgrade from 11.04 to 10.10 without reinstalling. What I always do is create two new partitions, a / and /home so I can test a linux system thoroughly.
IF I have problems, or if I dont like it, I just wipe the partitions, this may be useful for you in the future.


----------



## saina-8 (May 4, 2011)

try this, this might be help you - Download Ubuntu


----------



## brock029 (Sep 12, 2010)

i dual boot windows 7 and ubuntu, when i upgraded to 11.04 I had the same problem to fix it all I did was go into windows delete my boot entries in easy bcd and put them back on and it worked....idk if your also dual booting.


----------

